# Wicked Acro Colonies and Frags



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys and gals,

I have been quite busy the past few months and have just got in a very nice shipment of 230 Acro.

I will be fragging some and selling the rest as colonies. I have some sample photos below, and the rest will come soon, or you can swing by and check them out yourself. Pm me for more details. Prices range from $15-$120 (cash and emt only for now until I get my debit/credit capabilities sorted out)





Efflo!!!










(Don't worry, after this pic I fed that crab to my trigger!)
























YELLOW EFFLO!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Crab!!! OMGWTF


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Greg_o said:


> Crab!!! OMGWTF


LOL! The crab even looks like it has an evil grin on its face.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

nice stuff. wish my tanks were ready for SPS.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

you got PM


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

UUhhhhh some nice pieces


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! I will post some more photos tonight. I will also be doing a frag run soon. I just need to coordinate with a few people.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Some more photos of whats available


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice eye candy  Not going to lie.....I'm more interested in a pic(s) of the trigger you fed the crab to.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Tristan said:


>


Colour reminds me of my old Aculues sp. PM'd you.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

All the colonies are $50-80. There are two colonies for $120, but I think I will grow them out. All frags are either $15 or $20


----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Colour reminds me of my old Aculues sp. PM'd you.


Look like CJ pinky


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Just got back from Tristans place and got some nice frags. There are some amazing pieces there at unreal prices. Definately worth the drive out. Quite a few unusual pieces much better selection than at most lfs.
Thanks again Tristan


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

nc208082 said:


> Just got back from Tristans place and got some nice frags. There are some amazing pieces there at unreal prices. Definately worth the drive out. Quite a few unusual pieces much better selection than at most lfs.
> Thanks again Tristan


Thanks for the kind words and your welcome back anytime!


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

We were at tristans this afternoon, some very nice and unusual stuff.

Thank you graciously for the astonishing specimens!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

CoralConnoisseur said:


> We were at tristans this afternoon, some very nice and unusual stuff.
> 
> Thank you graciously for the astonishing specimens!


No problem! Keep me posted on how you do with that granulosa.


----------



## bling_bling466 (Oct 5, 2012)

We're are you located?!?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm in waterdown just north of Burlington


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Just came back, quite a drive but well worth it. Thanks Tristan. Sorry couldn't stay longer to chat because my wife was waiting for me in the car.


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

would love to see the stuff and catch up!


----------

